# Jobs Fair in Toronto(PCL Construction)



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

To All

Just to spread the work and let people know.
PCL Construction, Canada's biggest Contractor is have a jobs fair on the 18th and 19th of Sept 2012 in Toronto



Careers: Current Hiring Campaigns | PCL


----------

